
JEP 230: Microbenchmark Suite - javinpaul
https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/230
======
sorokod
This is about integrating JMH ([http://openjdk.java.net/projects/code-
tools/jmh](http://openjdk.java.net/projects/code-tools/jmh)) with better
ergonomics

~~~
chrisseaton
No I don't think that's the case.

This JEP is about writing a suite of benchmarks that _use_ JMH, but it looks
like JMH will remain a normal build-time dependency and will not be
integrated.

> The JDK build system will need to be able to download or in some other way
> access to a binary version of JMH

~~~
sorokod
You are right, that is what this is.

